# have a glob/paste of powder in bottom of gw 501516 bottle?



## llongo2 (Nov 18, 2014)

what should I do? should I heat it or something, been shaking but it's still in a clump.


----------



## mac10chap (Nov 19, 2014)

I would talk to a rep for whatever RC you got it from.  I got mine from Maxim and it too has a white glob that settles at the bottom.  However, when I shake mine, it all mixes back up perfectly.


----------

